# Life-Like to do COT, Toyota and Dale Jnr #88 Nascars next August



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

WALTHERS
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Exciting Product News from Life-Like Racing
Milwaukee, Wis., November 30, 2007 * Life-Like Racing's 2008 starting lineup will include the
most popular driver in NASCAR®, Dale Earnhardt Jr., and NASCAR's Cars of Tomorrow
(CoT).
The Dale Earnhardt Jr. license will bring complete race sets, as well as a Fast TrackerTM two-
pack, featuring both primary sponsor schemes ** the AMP® #88 and National Guard® #88 **
to the Life-Like line.
And HO slot car enthusiasts will be able to race the newly designed Ford® Fusion, Chevy®
Impala SS, Toyota® Camry and the Dodge® Avenger with the NASCAR Car of Tomorrow
series, coming soon from Life-Like.
Delivery of these new HO Scale products is expected in August 2008.
About Life-Like Racing
Based in Baltimore, Md., Life-Like Racing is a division of Wm. K. Walthers, Inc. of Milwaukee.
The Life-Like Racing arm offers a wide selection of quality HO Scale slot racing sets, cars and
accessories. For more information on Life-Like Racing products, visit www.walthers.com.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Gotta get these:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Montoya,

They do look sweet! Gonna get in line. 

rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Nascar and dodge just annouced that they no longer will make avenger COT it will be back to charger COT .. so i hope lifelike dont make avenger cot cars. 

Wes


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Yeah I saw that.

But it is all cosmetic anyway so maybe LL will cope. Having said that they could also do 2007 color schemes and then the Dodges could be Avengers.

The 2008 #88s and Toyotas are top of my list.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

NASCAR starts up in February so these are a bit tardy by the time August rolls around, in my estimation.

Of course, since no one else is jumping up and down to make NASCAR slot cars I guess it doesn't matter anyhow.

The COT is one fugly mother and has pretty much killed the last little bit of my waning interest in NASCAR. I find the F1 soap opera and drama to be much more interesting, and for tin tops I like the Aussie V8 Supercar Series and SCCA Speed GT.

I wish Dale Jr. good luck at Hendrick. I hope it turns out to be the move for him that going to Childress was for his old man.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> The COT is one fugly mother and has pretty much killed the last little bit of my waning interest in NASCAR.


same here!!! sighhh .. this past year i probably watched 2 or 3 races compared to almost every race last year when they announced that toyota is entering the race and i lost it big time. 

Wes


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Whats up with Toyota being in? The Camry is the only road car built in the US I think so....


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> Whats up with Toyota being in? The Camry is the only road car built in the US I think so....


well for me its supposed to be dodge, chevy and ford (its been like that forever in nascar racing since moonshine days). now they should change the "NASCAR" to Something.. I guess I am just a old ******* that dont like changes.. now COT cars there - they are SOOOOO ugly that i lost interest in it.

Wes


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Agree about the COT.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't like the COT idea either. Nascar is just becoming an IROC series. No more individuality to the cars. It has been traveling down this road for quite a few years now. I watch and enjoy ALMS, IRL, and F1 much more. Dave.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

RacerDave said:


> I don't like the COT idea either. Nascar is just becoming an IROC series. No more individuality to the cars. It has been traveling down this road for quite a few years now. I watch and enjoy ALMS, IRL, and F1 much more. Dave.


Maybe they'll rethink thier strategy and go back to the 60's and 70's. Go get a car from a dealer/sponsor/bank account and do the safety and performance upgrades allowed then show up on Saturday for a time trial. If you make it, you can race on Sunday. Then the dealers can go crazy on Monday. :woohoo: rr


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

i hope lifelike gets the bodys right and they look good


----------

